# mount-ro: waiting for killprocs (xx seconds)

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

è da tempo che ogni tanto il mio sistema mostra il messaggio in oggetto ripetute volte in fase di shutdown.

Il fatto principale è che non accade sempre, e quando accade a volte ci mette anche più di un minuto a fare lo shutdown, mentre altre non si spegne proprio e sono costretto a ricorrere ai SysRq keys.

Ho visto che c'è un bug, ma non mi pare ci sia una soluzione.

Qualcuno sa qualcosa di più in merito?

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche a me capita.

più che altro io l'ho imputato a xdm.

pare sia quello che, talvolta, ha problemi a spegnersi. non ho mai capito il perchè.

non ho soluzioni da offrire.

----------

## fbcyborg

È strano! Secondo me non è xdm. Di fatto il mio si stoppa sempre. Se leggi il bug report, sembra che si citi più che altro baselayout e openrc.

----------

## bandreabis

A me a volte capita un errore analogo ma in fase di caricamento.

----------

